# Sex in 2ww after et?



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Just wanted opinion on sex during tww not sure if we are meant to be abstaining after et? Drs told us nothing.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Pheeny, most clinics advise no sex, baths or swimming until after your BFP to avoid the risk of infection. Some even advise not doing those things until after the early scan, when the cervix then starts closing up (about 8 weeks). Having said that, my old clinic never said to abstain from anything aftet the ET and my pregnancy went fine. I think it's also a precaution so if anything went wrong, they can eliminate blaming it on anything like sex and for your peace of mind that you couldn't have changed anything   good luck with your result.


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi pheeny. We were told no sex, swimming or baths for the first week. So after first week we resumed as normal and have had no problems since, touch wood. Tbh it's how u feel, a lot of ladies are more cautious and prefer to wait longer until scans etc. I felt comfortable with it all, so as long as u take it slow and follow advice given by clinic- should be fine.


----------



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

Check this thread out...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0


----------



## Mummy2one (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi

I was told no sex until after the 2WW


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

I would avoid it just to be safe. 2ww is nothing. You have a whole lifetime worth of time to do the nasty


----------



## JessicaUK123 (Nov 12, 2011)

I specifically asked my clinic. They said if you were getting pregnant naturally you'd have no clue so sex is perfectly safe.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was told specifically to have sex the day after IUI.  Just to help increase our chances around ovulation, bump the numbers up she said!


----------



## MrsTb (Dec 9, 2014)

After IVF, ovaries are usually big and still swollen so vigorous sex may hurt it or bruise the ovaries which are usually protected and tucked away in natural cycles.  Obviously anything that brings about contraction of the uterus like orgasms should be avoided in early days as well


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Probably quite a difference with IUI and IVF in that respect.  If I was told to stay away I would and to be honest I wish she had said that I think the body's been through enough already in one week with scans, drugs and insemination!  To say you must have sex it will only increase your chances I was like really after all of this?!  We all want that BFP though so I'll do whatever I'm told.


----------



## vera_gangart (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually there is some evidence that sex after IVF can improve outcomes, although the data are not very robust:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.long

(the data basically show that it makes a very tiny difference, but definitely does no harm)



> Intercourse during an IVF cycle has the potential to improve pregnancy rates since exposure to semen is reported to promote embryo development and implantation in animals. Conversely, coitus-induced uterine contractions or introduction of infection may have a detrimental effect. A multicentre prospective randomized control trial was conducted to determine if intercourse during the peri-transfer period of an IVF cycle has any influence on pregnancy success. Participants undergoing thawed embryo transfer (Australian centre) or fresh embryo transfers (Spanish centres) were randomized either to abstain or to engage in vaginal intercourse around the time of embryo transfer. The transfer of 1343 embryos during 478 cycles of IVF resulted in 107 pregnancies (22.4%), with 125 viable embryos remaining by 6-8 weeks gestation. There was no significant difference between the intercourse and abstain groups in relation to the pregnancy rate (23.6 and 21.2% respectively), but the proportion of transferred embryos that were viable at 6-8 weeks was significantly higher in women exposed to semen compared to those who abstained (11.01 versus 7.69 viable embryos per 100 transferred embryos, P = 0.036, odds ratio 1.48, 95% confidence interval 1.01-2.19). Hence exposure to semen around the time of embryo transfer increases the likelihood of successful early embryo implantation and development.


/links


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw this study and we decide to DTD on the day of ET, albeit a few hours after. Haven't  tested  yet so can't say if it helps. Tried abstaining the last two cycles and they both ended in MC at 5 weeks. This one was a FET though, I can imagine you'd be sore after IVF!


----------

